# My Nationals Thank Yous: A Million of Them



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

This was truly and awesome nationals for me and I can honestly say I enjoyed every minute of it. I had a couple I enjoyed even more than others, but they were all good and many of the best moments were because of the friends I have made here. I want to do some thank yous and I know I will leave someone out who deserves thanks, but I don't want to have that stop me from giving it a go at offering my appreciation to everyone. :ThankYou:

First and foremost a huge shout out of thanks to Jim and Denise Hunter (Valleta Maltese) for doing an amazing job putting this show on. You both ROCK!!! :you rock:

In no particular order are the rest of my thanks: 

Deb Satariano and Gracie for being wonderful roomies for myself and Cacia. And to MaryH for suggesting it. 

Stacy and Marina for letting me groom in your room and borrow all your stuff so that I didn't have to go over the limit with my luggage and as always for the thousand other ways you have been such dear friends to me. I can not imagine a nationals without you. :hugging:

Marina as well for showing Cadeau's son, Solo, and for falling head over heals in love with him :heart: and for keeping me company on my repeated trips up the elevator to the 8th floor and back. 

Deb Ray (Grace Maltese) for trimming Cacia's feet and for taking spectacular care of Cadeau's kids by training, grooming and loving them so well that they have become show STARS. 

Jackie (JMM) for ironing Cacia and trimming her coat so that by the time she was done she was just as beautiful as she could be. 

Pam for organizing that pizza party and for being just as awesome in person as online. I really do think you are the coolest. B) 

Lynn (Angels Mom) for also being just as awesome in person as online. It was great to meet you. I was SO glad you came. 

Reva for splitting my favorite Cheesecake factory dinner with me and for leaving me that chocolate cake so that I had it for breakfast before my 6am flight.  Also, for running to seek out bait for me and Marina just before the show. 

Cathy Petersen for getting us to the Cheesecake Factory without going in too many circles. 

Pat for getting us there and back alive. 

Leslie for being so NY in all the best ways possible. 

Martha for helping me play blackjack and for showing that Texas hospitality off. 

Tami Zami for saving my shoes from potential destruction.  

Jennifer for always asking the best questions. 

Cathy Baily for introducing me to Bobbie Dodd so I could pick her brain about all those ancient dogs in Cloud's pedigree. 

Karla for talking Deb into doing that seminar even though she almost got "killed dead" because of it. 

I just also have to thank all of my SM friends for knowing just what I meant when I kept proudly saying "That is Dodo's daughter!!!" unlike the rest of the folks who were asking "Who the heck is Dodo?" 

It felt fantastic to have the SM support and the cheers for Tori, Solo and Cacia and at the banquet for Cadie's Sunshine Frost Award. 

I know I have missed a few thanks I still owe, but I hope you will forgive me, if I am a bit remiss now. It was a whirlwind of fun and friendship :grouphug: and I can honestly say the biggest thanks has to go to my mom for being willing to stay behind with the babies this year so I could go.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: Carina I agree that it is good to say "thank you" and I am also impressed with this particular Specialty. We again get to see how much WORK and planning is involved in having turn out as well as this one did. BIG thank you's also from me to the Hunters, and all the SMers who organized the pizza party etc. And the organizing of all the rescue raffle with all involved another big thank you to them. BIG congratulations again to you Carina and your proud moment with your boy's offspring winning Winner's Bitch.. :chili:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy for you and I really wish I could have come but next year I will be there.
SM is such a great community. It is great to hear how everyone helps everyone.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, Carina we LOVE YOU!! 
Thank you for sharing so much with us! I love to learn more and each specialty I actually learn something about how it all works.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It wouldn't be Nationals without grooming night with our crew!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:wub::wub: Carina this is why I love you so much :wub::wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Carina, it was really a blast. There must be a Cheesecake Factory in San Diego, right?
Next year, bring mom. She can room with me. Hopefully one or more of the new pups will show at Nationals in 2012.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

With all those "thank yous" it truly sounds like it as a wonderful event for all and I am so sad that I had to miss it! I love the pictures you are all sharing and am so glad that everyone had a wonderful time!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

jmm said:


> It wouldn't be Nationals without grooming night with our crew!!!


ditto! carina you are just so sweet, i so look forward to seeing you and your babies every year. xoxo


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

And a big thank you right back at ya, Carina. You and Cacia were great roomies and I loved our late night chats. I bet you were exhausted by the time you got home and finished teaching your classes on Monday after leaving for the airport at 3:20 am :w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well.......:blush:......you made me feel very important....keeping everyone alive 

Now i feel a little silly having grumbled the whole time...having to drive :w00t:


----------

